# Range Rover



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Range Rover, Audi A8 & Subaru*

I've not been doing any detailing over at the last 18 months as I managed to break my back which is still causing me a bit of pain, but needs must and I decided that the fleet was starting to look a bit untidy so I now have 3 done and two to go...

No fancy stories and no fancy pictures as I just wanted to get the job done

Range Rover first and started by giving the engine bay a wipe down









Then onto the outside, the bonnet was the worst looking part so I decided it would be the first for the treatment









Then in true British summer fashion the rain came on


















So it was back indoors to complete the task









Next day was dry and with everything completed it was outdoors for a few pictures


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Audi A8*

As with my Range Rover post no fancy pictures or stories

The A8 was involved in a bit of a prang by a young chap who came round a hairpin bend going like the hammers of hell on my side of the road. So it went into Audi for repairs and I was lumbered with a 730 BMW for 3 weeks










Peugeot radiator burst on impact









My damage Audi









Pug feeling poorly









The A8 came back from the bodyshop and was looking the mutts nuts, new wing, bumper, grill, fog lamp, lower grill and various bits underneath


















The good news was that I managed to retain my old grill for some garage wall art...Still don't know where the damage is though...










The body shop reused the old Quattro badge so I managed to find one on the bay


















The bad news was (there's always bad news after good news) the products Audi used to 'bull up' my paintwork lasted 3 washes and then vanished into thin air so I spent a couple of days getting it back in order and this is the results.

Clay bar, polished and Chemical Guys EZ Glaze





































Chemical Guys 50/50 was applied and it was time for a cup of tea whilst it set



























Below the waistline 









Wheels polished









and waxed









Mission accomplished




































































































Even managed to clean the tailpipe









A few indoor shots


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Lovely cars and setup :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Subaru Forester*

Oily bits first









The back seat had a childs seat fitted to the near side and it had left indentations on the leather, so the steamer was used to ease the foam back into place






















































This is an ongoing project, the wheels are machine finished but as per usual they are scabby which left me with three options, refurbish with a full powder coat or refurbish with a machine finish which wouldn't last in our climate or buy another set of wheels. Option three was the most sensible as I will sell the old wheels and not loose much out of the deal

These arrived last night and were fitted with Michelin CrossClimate tyres this morning, they are now waxed and will be fitted soon


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I Know physiotherapists are fond of the saying "Move it or lose it " but a Range Rover to start with, that must of hurt for a while . Very nice job though. I like the reflections on the flanks its almost like an artists canvass there that big . Strong cars Audis the Pug didn't come out too well did it . Did it go underneath your car. I was just looking at the damage to the bonnet and the damage to your car and the difference in height. Good luck with your full recovery from your back 
Daz


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great selection of cars and setup


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

@ Daz
I actually started by detailing the Subaru, it's a recent purchase and was by far the worst looking of them all with plenty swirls and scratches needing attention and it's the smallest which gave me a bit of confidence is pressing ahead.

I did go under the Audi, there was nothing that could be seen without removing under trays and I wasn't going to start doing that. I know there was a few broken parts underneath and one part took almost 2 weeks to arrive from Germany but Audi were great at keeping me updated and also contacting the TP insurance to let them know the score.

The Pug hit me almost square on but at a very slight angle to my driver side, the impact was hardest around headlamp height hence the Pug radiator bursting and the driver having to bend his bonnet out again before driving off. the damage lower down on the Audi was the worst looking area from the outside but I suspect all the aluminium cages behind the exterior did what they were designed to do

Here are a few more pictures of the damage

The lower damage is nothing much to look at, it's just where the Pug's pushed in and caused some light (but expensive) damage. I guess if he had been going 10mph slower then the lower damage would never have happened



























You can see the kink in the wing here









This was the impact zone, this is what done the damage to the Pug and apart from a slight mark on the paintwork and a miniscule mark on the grill chrome (which polished out) that was all that could be seen on the upper parts of the A8. I've heard there is a massive aluminium cage behind the grill so guessing that was what took the hit and saved the rest from bucking around me.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and all 3 are looking great again. hope your back gets better soon


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

You probably couldn't pick 3 bigger motors to do, if your back managed to hold up through those 3 I think you could cope with anything.
Superb job on all 3 & your fleet is a credit to you


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Decided to fit the new wheels onto the Subaru. The McGard locking nuts were so rusty the key struggled to fit over the nuts so I removed them and put them in the lathe and with some emery cloth removed the worst of the rust, then with some wire wool I gave them a good clean up before priming and painting them










Then I spent about 90 minutes cleaning up the remaining wheel nuts before fitting the new wheels


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

The Audis finished result looks stunning!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That BMW looked awesome (I know it wasn't yours, sorry) - how was it compared to the A8?


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The BMW was ok, I did 600 miles in it one day, all twisting A roads and it was very competent, comfortable and economical (43.2mpg) but it's not as nice as the A8


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

4th vehicle done...sort of

My wife wants a car to get he from A-B and as long as it's reliable that's about all that matters. She has owned the Mini for 4+ years and never once washed or vacummed the interior and as I don't drive it the cleaning schedule is almost non existent. She is in London this week so I decided to tackle the job of tidying the Mini. She had been saying the steel wheels were looking tatty and wanted me to paint them, but not exactly a job I was wanting to do so the tree of gums provided an almost new set of genuine BMW Mini wheels and tyres for not a lot of pennies and were fitted yesterday, then a clean and polish & wax, not detailed as she wouldn't be able to tell the difference and I don't want to spend too much time on it. At least it doesn't look neglected now. I called my MOT station this morning to book it in for an MOT next week and they had a space today, so it now has another years ticket and no advisories...Happy days


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Range Rover is off to pastures new, to the South of France, a drive of 1000 miles. It sold within 2 hours of the advert going live and a deposit was secured within a further 30 minutes. The new owner and his wife flew into Glasgow yesterday paid for the FFRR and started the long drive back home. I managed to get a few more pictures before we parted company





































...and gave it a final oil change with Castrol's finest before it went on the 1000 mile trip to its new home


----------



## james1234 (May 21, 2013)

awesome work!

Please please treat yourself to a really nice quality camera, enjoyed looking through your thread but you've outgrown your current one! Nice work!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Great work, love the L322 might be next green oval. What a fab collection of cars too.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been reminiscing and looking back at some old pictures of the Range Rover (missing it already)...So here are some images I took 5 years ago when it had the first detail.

It belonged to a farmer and the paintwork had severe hedgerow rash and poor washing scratches. I was not sure if it was beyond repair but with a bit of luck on my side the end results were good


----------



## radja (Sep 16, 2015)

Lovely cars


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Finally caught up with all my chores and the Viano was the last vehicle to be detailed. It's now on the ramp with the oil draining overnight and fresh oil and filters will be fitted tomorrow. Audi oil and filters changed today, so that makes 5 vehicles serviced and detailed in the last few weeks...phew...




































































































A reflection of the clouds on the bonnet


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mission accomplished,

I can't believe the price of Castrol Edge 5W-40 now, last time I bought it I paid £80.00 for 40 litres, today was £34.02 for 4 litres :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

So jealous of that garage !! ramps would be awesome !! cars looking top notch also


----------



## radja (Sep 16, 2015)

Great selection of cars and setup


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I remember reading the original garage build thread and thinking how nice it was going to be. I cant remember seeing it finished though as I left DW for a bit, seeing it now in its glory, damn!, if I ever win the lottery I want one just like that..lol


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I remember reading the original garage build thread and thinking how nice it was going to be. I cant remember seeing it finished though as I left DW for a bit, seeing it now in its glory, damn!, if I ever win the lottery I want one just like that..lol


That was a long time ago :doublesho

Done a bit more on the Subaru today and took some reflection shots...hope you enjoy them


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work.... nice to see your getting full use of the garage too.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Finished the Subaru today, that's all it's getting for now


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh...I should never have bought a black car, it's going to mess with my head...Been doing a bit more polishing as I still wasn't happy with the finish, it's almost there now...almost :doublesho

Now that I have the Sun Gun up and working again it showed up all the swirls on the paintwork so it was back out with the polishes and cloths and start again
Some more reflection shots in no particular order


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a nice gloss and shine you got from the paint work


----------

